# Amazon e-mail address(es)



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I have a question about a particular DVD. Amazon web page gives opposing info about it. I want to ask via e-mail. E-mail address to ask? A general e-mail for Amazon?

*ETA:* No longer need it. I called Amazon to ask for addie. CS person asked about DVD. Asked her about it. She is submitting opposing info problem to their web dept. Amazon simply has the best customer service. I've never really had a problem with Amazon.


----------

